# Advise, phone interview gone wrong UK VISA



## shahuk (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi
The uk visa team called me to confirm my sponsor for my wife, 
I was in a gym when i answered i also panicked. They were questioning my 2nd job that i been at for about 8 mnths, I provided information but gave wrong bosses name i gave my1st jobs bosses name instead, also they asked about my last shift i thought it was last weekend but it was weekend and monday they corrected me as they said they contacted the employer. 
Also i didn't remember my exact salary and hourly pay but gave them rough information, including rough idea of address of my 2nd job. I requested at the start if i can get a call back and i can go home and relax and talk as i cant remember everything she said no. The visa agent on phone didn't sound impressed of lack of info. Im really stressed about this. Would this mean the visa would be refused?

If refused due to this what can i do as in next step, i just panicked. would my wife and son be banned for 10years for applying?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, we don't know the details of your application so we can't say what will happen, but not answering their phone questions correctly can lead to a refusal. So wait for outcome. See if you get full right of appeal, and see if appealing is worth while (i.e. you have good reasons to believe your appeal will be upheld). They won't be banned from UK (receive a banning order) unless they consider you have lied to them or been dishonest.


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

shahuk said:


> Hi
> The uk visa team called me to confirm my sponsor for my wife,
> I was in a gym when i answered i also panicked. They were questioning my 2nd job that i been at for about 8 mnths, I provided information but gave wrong bosses name i gave my1st jobs bosses name instead, also they asked about my last shift i thought it was last weekend but it was weekend and monday they corrected me as they said they contacted the employer.
> Also i didn't remember my exact salary and hourly pay but gave them rough information, including rough idea of address of my 2nd job. I requested at the start if i can get a call back and i can go home and relax and talk as i cant remember everything she said no. The visa agent on phone didn't sound impressed of lack of info. Im really stressed about this. Would this mean the visa would be refused?
> ...


Your wife applied for settlement visa? 
Its easy to forget about when you did your last shift or to get confuse about the names of bosses or addresses of employer but its strange that you dont remember how much you get per hour when doing job for 8 months..

Its too early to be stressed as no use of crying over split milk..Just wait and see ..If they are satisfy with response of employer then they may ignore your confusions and i dont think it will be count as deception and they will ban your wife and kid for 10 years..dont overestimate thing at the moment but just relax and wait for outcome before thinking this far


----------



## shahuk (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, yes wife is the applicant, just stressed because i couldn't answer simple questions like those, its a parttime job, i get payslips emailed to me and the last time i looked at them was when i applied for the visa, i had one of those moments i knew my hourly rate just couldn't remember it. Im hoping its ok but it really didn't feel it as i couldn't provide details and answers properly. Will have to wait, see what they decide after today  just worried due to my mistake having a bann for 10 years.
Thanks again for your replies 
Shahs


----------



## shahuk (Jan 30, 2016)

Joppa said:


> Well, we don't know the details of your application so we can't say what will happen, but not answering their phone questions correctly can lead to a refusal. So wait for outcome. See if you get full right of appeal, and see if appealing is worth while (i.e. you have good reasons to believe your appeal will be upheld). They won't be banned from UK (receive a banning order) unless they consider you have lied to them or been dishonest.


Hi
My wife and son recieved the passport and the visa for son and wife was refused due to me answering questions wrong on the phone, the officer wrote refused on these grounds and was not satisfied i worked there. 

It does say down the bottom we can appeal . It also shows she can appeal online which is quiker but require to send the refusal letter too by post along with explanation and evidences required for the appeal within 28days.

I will be going to a solicitor for advise and help very soon, but wanted to know what kind of evidences can i provide to support it. Also seems my wife has to appeal not me as im the sponsor I would have preferred to have a uk solicitor to represent her/us. Can this be done if i provided details of solicitor? 

Final question, you mentioned if its worth appealing or not? Is it possible to apply again or is this not an option and id have to appeal? or leave my work and find a new job then apply due to they weren't satisfied previously? 

I just gave quik estimated answers foolishly and couldnt remember everything as i was not home and in a public place. i took it very lightly with replies, they really require pretty much precise answers when they call. I did panick ontop didn't help having a bad memory.

Thanks again

Shah


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

To advise further, give the full wording of the refusal letter.


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

shahuk said:


> Hi
> My wife and son recieved the passport and the visa for son and wife was refused due to me answering questions wrong on the phone, the officer wrote refused on these grounds and was not satisfied i worked there.
> 
> It does say down the bottom we can appeal . It also shows she can appeal online which is quiker but require to send the refusal letter too by post along with explanation and evidences required for the appeal within 28days.
> ...


Sorry to hear about refusal. when did you applied and when you got call from them? I never heard from any other person about receiving call from UKIV in settlement application. They dont even call employer in every case. I was told that they mostly check with HMRC to find out whether you are in job and paying taxes on amounts which you are relying on to fulfil financial requirement which is actually bigger proof than making judgement on wording of sponsor over the phone. So if salary has been paid in your personal bank account, tax has been deduced and hmrc has record of your earning, employer confirm your employment status then i feel its unfair for them to refuse your application because you messed up things in confusion during telephonic interview. I would have definitely gone for appeal but up to you what you decide...There is no guarantee that if you re-apply after paying huge fees again and they will not refuse it again because of another silly reason

.


----------



## shahuk (Jan 30, 2016)

Joppa said:


> To advise further, give the full wording of the refusal letter.


" I acknowledge that your sponsors bank statements show payments consistent with the standard formation of payslips provided however this does not act as an independent corroboration that your sponsor is employed as claimed. 

The above facts combined mean I am not satisfied you're sponsor genuinely works for....... I therefore refuse your application under paragraph ec-p.1.1(c) of appendix FM of the immigration rules (s-ec2 2 (a))"

Then it goes on further below that you are entitled to appeal....


She mentioned all the points i answered wrong which i mentioned on my first post and a couple more, such as how i applied for the job which was through friends and famiily, other neigbouring businesses, i only could remember 2 and i got the amount of employees that work there wrong, as im parttime there, jobtitle question i just told her my duties and extra duties which didn't match an admin titled job. Abit of a disaster. 

Thanks again 
Shah


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

Well.... you can not quit your job , if you have earned the required financial amount then you are fine to re-apply and explain in your application what happened..... 
As Joppa said... you should attach your refusal letter so ppl can be able to help.... you more. I am really sorry . 

Immigration lawyer at this point will be waste of money ... my opinion so u can ignore it ... because i think this forum will give u the best answers to your question. 

Every thing in life happens for a reason; dont be sad stay positive because your family needs you to be positive and strong for them 

Good luck


----------



## shahuk (Jan 30, 2016)

tunderule said:


> Well.... you can not quit your job , if you have earned the required financial amount then you are fine to re-apply and explain in your application what happened.....
> As Joppa said... you should attach your refusal letter so ppl can be able to help.... you more. I am really sorry .
> 
> Immigration lawyer at this point will be waste of money ... my opinion so u can ignore it ... because i think this forum will give u the best answers to your question.
> ...


Thanks for the reply, i will do tonight after work, just have to edit the personal details off the attachment i have of the letter and il attach it after doing this, thanks again 

Shahs


----------



## shahuk (Jan 30, 2016)

Joppa said:


> To advise further, give the full wording of the refusal letter.


Hi can i ask, generally looking at other options. If i was to apply again which would take a few months (new payslips bankstatements), on part 6.3 of the vaf4a i put in the reference and declare the refusal would they reject it straight away due to previously not being satisfied on the phone that i worked at the job? In this case id apply for a new job first and then do.the application, Or would another call and interview be conducted even if i remained at my current job? 

Also do i require to have an explanation on my new application in the supporting documentation and extra proofs of my mistakes previously? What extras could i include that would help me on a new application in the supporting documents? 

I have not been abroad to visit my wife and son last year and not this year due to working to apply for a visa and saving the expences on tickets holidays to meet them, i am hoping they can meet me once visa is accepted, but if not i do want to go see them this year. we are always talking on phone and wattsapp. Would i require to see them before i apply? I was asked this question and i told them the reason i havent gone and it wasnt an issue but as this is taking more time i feel i might be required to go?

Thanks again
Shah


----------



## cykohed (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi

If what you stated in your previous application is true and your genuine. You can reapply with additional evidence to support what you said in your previous application about the job you can reapply. However you need to address the comments on the phone, provide a valid reason for conflicting statements and specifically correct what you said (eg I said this date but I was mistaken I meant this date as seen by this evidence etc) Then provide supporting evidence

In fact - Any future applications need to address the previous refusal.

IF you have been dishonest or made conflicting statements (written or verbal) this will always be red flag. Depending on what was said and the scale of these, it can put you under more scrutiny or even worse if they think it's deception.


----------



## cykohed (Mar 18, 2016)

Try I identify each statement you said and keep it really concise.

Explaining when you received the call and that you asked for a different time. And the context of what you where doing. (Eg just at gym etc)

You need to explain why you didn't remember your salary details. 

Extra supporting evidence could a letter from your employer addressing the statements and confirming them to be true. Or refer to the existing pay slips etc


----------



## cykohed (Mar 18, 2016)

Also tax documents showing these eg p45 etc


----------



## shahuk (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks guys, so il definitely need to provide explanation in the supporting evidences, i have spoken to the employer and they will provide me with supporting letters. 

The reason why im reluctant to appeal is because the immigration officer didn't make any mistakes it was me. So im not sure if appealing and saying she was wrong would be correct way forward as im.appealing against her decision, but if i reapply i can explain and provide extra evidences. Maybe even photos. Big decision to make, Thanks again guys


----------



## cykohed (Mar 18, 2016)

Appeals can take longer, but reapplying seems quicker (albeit more cost) if you can address the issue and reapply.


----------



## aprboom (Feb 29, 2016)

shahuk said:


> Thanks guys, so il definitely need to provide explanation in the supporting evidences, i have spoken to the employer and they will provide me with supporting letters.
> 
> The reason why im reluctant to appeal is because the immigration officer didn't make any mistakes it was me. So im not sure if appealing and saying she was wrong would be correct way forward as im.appealing against her decision, but if i reapply i can explain and provide extra evidences. Maybe even photos. Big decision to make, Thanks again guys


Dear ShahUK, 

I really feel for you not because I am in a similar situation but how UKVI appear to make a decision on merely a 40-50 minutes telephone interview neglecting rest of the supporting documents. I have just found out that IHS funds were credited back to my account meaning that the application has been refused. Once I get to see the refusal letter I will let you know the reason of refusal. Please keep in touch.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's clear that Home Office is using every means available to them to find fault with applications and refuse, to bring down immigration figures which have stayed stubbornly high. Today's news is all about immigration and how we can reduce it.


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

Joppa said:


> It's clear that Home Office is using every means available to them to find fault with applications and refuse, to bring down immigration figures which have stayed stubbornly high. Today's news is all about immigration and how we can reduce it.


Is not it better to issue limited visa application per year then taking as much as possible and then refusing for no valid reason. It waste a lot of time and money of applicants

By the way is it possible to have a sticky topic about refusal/appeal? i mean people sharing what visa they applied and when they got refused and what was the reasons of refusal..it will be helpful for many members. Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is no mechanism for limited visas. It requires a complete change in law. They can bring down non-EU immigration figure by excluding students.


----------



## cykohed (Mar 18, 2016)

id recommend watching the old tv series called uk border force, it adds a ton of context to what the ukvi are dealing with. And that show was in 2009 when I think the immigration was much lower. Gives you an idea why they'd be so suspicious back then... God knows what it's like now. 

Even if there was a quota. The guidelines are meant to be there to stop people applying who don't qualify. Thus saving money, but in cases with mistakes or when something they find suspicious. Even if they where within the quota limit they would still reject.

Things will just get costlier anyway, the ukvi is meant to self sufficient and not run at a cost to the tax payer. Feels like in another 5 years they will remove any economic benefits to settling and it will cost so much. That Only someone with a genuine love for their spouse would be crazy enough to pay it.


----------

